# Porsche 997 Carrera 4S Basalt Black( 2006) detailing and EXO Hybrid Coating



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello everyone :wave: ,

Here's another car which belongs to one of my regulars clients , he gets it detailed every year and this year was no exception !
This time I had something special which I wanted to try out on the paint after hearing all these rave reviews I wanted to see for myself what all the fuss was all about !

On with the detail




























After






















































Showtime ! GTechniq EXO Hybrid ( Nano Coating )as LSP one coat only ! " Two days " work on this car .



















Reflection shots !










































































































































































































































Well I think I will be using the GTechniq EXO from now on quick and easy and what a gloss !!

Thanks everyone for reading my write up

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning finish on a great car


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Mario! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice work.What a cool car.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mario :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good Mario, awesome gloss :thumb: Just wait for the 1st time you see it get wet :argie:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Top job as usual Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for your kind comments :wave:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


tonyy said:



Very nice finish:thumb:

Click to expand...




coach potato69 said:



Very nice indeed.

Click to expand...




jlw41 said:



Stunning finish on a great car 

Click to expand...




skorpios said:



Great job Mario! :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Stamatis , much appreciated:thumb:



DMH-01 said:



Great job buddy :thumb:

Click to expand...




Dj.xray said:



Nice work.What a cool car.

Click to expand...

Thank you guys :thumb:

*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Racer said:



Great Work Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Rui :thumb:



slrestoration said:



Looking good Mario, awesome gloss :thumb: Just wait for the 1st time you see it get wet :argie:

Click to expand...

Thanks Nick, yes I agree the EXO does bring out an awesome gloss( almost wax like) :thumb:
I might try it out on my Van since it's Black 

Look forward to the beading !



Swell.gr said:



Top job as usual Mario

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike :thumb:

Thanks once again guys :thumb:

*


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job Mario:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely work Mario! Looks nice with the coating on it mate!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Lovely work Mario! Looks nice with the coating on it mate!


*Thanks Matty :thumb: It certainly does mate !*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Black.MB said:



Great job Mario:thumb:

Click to expand...




TopSport+ said:



So good

Click to expand...

Thank you guys :thumb:*


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

excellent work...


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sydtoosic said:


> excellent work...





colarado red said:


> Top work


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------

